#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  獸友們對血的反應....

## Red.K熾仔

我知道這個問題好像怪怪的...

會想發這個問題存粹是昨天自己在割東西的時候，割
到手指時候的反應...

以下是我當時的反應，請自行想像...

-------------------------------------------------------

好痛！(下意識吸吮手指傷口)




(發呆5秒)




(看了傷口緩緩流下的血幾秒...)




(伸出舌頭舔)


......

......


嗯...好像沒有想像中難吃嘛(開心的舐)........

......

......



我到底怎麼了！？<0>~~!!

(下一秒炸飛)

----------------------------------------------------

小獸很少主動發文，若是這樣的排版有干擾到版面
整潔或是違反規定的話，麻煩請點醒小獸一下QQ!

----------


## ≧Squall Beryl≦

如果傷口不大,就像被美工刀還是什麼小東西割刺傷

大概都會去吸那個傷口吧

因為小時候就被媽媽灌輸[這種小傷口抹點口水就好了]的想法XD

而且被小東西割傷的時候

我會去擠那個傷口,讓血聚集成小血珠

我個人覺得還挺漂亮的呢
迷:你變態阿(冏!!

不過在我看過[伊藤潤二]的某部漫畫之後

這種事情就不會去做了

----------


## 天牙  狼

呃...
我嗜血
看到血會很高興..
還會想舔..
當然..
最後會被打..
話說我要準備吸亞雷的血ˊˇˋ

----------


## Red.K熾仔

(這是後續)

我發覺我不只味覺遲鈍，連痛覺都...

其實那個傷口說大不大，說小也不小，卻很有深度
醫療小姐還跟我考慮說*要不要縫?* (獸皮挫了一下)

後來我拒絕了，包一包，一整天就過去了，沒感覺多痛
回窩休息的時候，想說傷口緊繃一整天也不好，就把小
繃帶拆掉後睡了．

一覺醒來，除了稍微有點精神之外
似乎還感覺到有點*低血壓*...?

本以為只是睡落枕沒睡好，正要用習慣的左手去抓抓頭
的時候，嗅覺引導我閃過昨天熟悉的味道....

當我轉頭一看我手掌原本平躺的地方
腦中還來不及反應，就看到床上一大片...
以及幾乎整片紅的手！！


OH 不！ OH 不！！ OH 不！！！
血啊！！！  :wuffer_howl:  


後來我嚇的從床上跳下來，看著破裂的傷口還像沒事那樣流著駭
人的鮮紅色，我才感覺到痛覺慢慢傳達到我思緒裡...

我真不敢想像要是我還繼續賴床的話會怎樣....  :wuffer_bawl:  


Ｐ．Ｓ：很想抱怨一下，乾掉的血漬還真難洗...ˋˊ

----------


## 閻王

我也是嗜血的呢
有傷口會開心的舔
血流不出來的時候會"輕輕的"擠一下..
愈舔會愈興奮(咧齒
不過暫時為止都只對自己的血有反應

傷口的處理..
我一向是 - 不理
我不會用任何化學品去處理我的傷口的
讓它自己復原就好了
不要沾污了我的血!!(炸

不過像你那樣的情況看來還是處理一下比較好吧
失血過多就不好了

----------


## 超級米格魯

話說小獸我也對血這東西可說是情有獨鍾
當然是不至於說拿東西把自己搞到流血就是了＝ｗ＝|||
可是若是給他很不小心的發生了點小意外
出了點寫　小獸也會很開心的給他吸下去就是了
當然對於小傷口說真的醬是很好的止血方式
（↑這句請大家　最好還是不要有跟小獸錯誤的觀念好）
不過像是流鼻血...這種小獸習慣若是沒人
乾脆拿杯子　故意給他用出來（不知道說　呼出來？）
這也是很不錯的止血方式呀　因為到最後也真的不留了呢
在來呢　給他加點水　喝掉＝　ｗ　＝
是有點噁心啦　畢竟感覺鼻子很髒...但就是醬啦　
也許這是小獸的少數怪癖之ㄧ而已吧
不過小獸更好奇說別的血　會是怎樣？

----------


## 小黑虎

如果是自己受傷.我會馬上找人幫忙(幫我呀>^<)

因為那個時候,腦海一片紅紅(暈到了)

我好像到現在為止都沒有去吸傷口(可以我的血有毒= =")

不過是其他獸&人受傷,自己就有點......想去咬  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## 呆虎鯨

很香很好喝的東西ＯＷＯ

　　多少會有喝血的習慣（？）

　　＠＠＂痛覺遲緩啊？我好像也是，有一次走路的時候感到腳濕濕黏黏的，一看，原來是我小腿開了一條縫不斷流血，還拖了一條血跡｜｜｜，還好我是穿涼鞋，要是布鞋的話就很難洗了（大誤）

　　事後止血，還是不會痛＠＠

----------


## 那岐

（以前篆刻課）

友：那那！你割到手了！！

那：喔，等我做完。

友：....血噴出來了啦！！！

那：喔，好了，我去一下保健室。

友：......

（↑以上為真實案例）


難怪很多人說那岐不像女生﹦﹦

我是不是應該說...


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

啊啊啊啊啊～～痛～～～救命啊～～～（淚奔）

----------


## M.S.Keith

看到之後我只會趕緊想辦法把傷口補起來""

如果說喝血的話那只有嘴破會舔到~"

血味很棒~(?)

----------


## 克萊西恩

恩...我很愛玩戰爭機器...所以..

有點嗜血?!

我流血的話...會趕快拿起照相機照下來

然後包紮

然後練習畫血

然後畫一篇戰爭機器情節的獸圖 XD

----------


## huxanya

血...血,血月,血月.刃,哈哈哈(啥?)
-----------------------------
如果我被刮到流血
我也會覺得瞬間的痛
血味還不錯
鹹鹹的還不錯(...)




> 我流血的話...會趕快拿起照相機照下來 
> 
> 然後包紮 
> 
> 然後練習畫血


喔喔~流血還會想拍下來練習畫血 
真用功(?)

----------


## 陽光下的狼

要是流血的話...我是會去舔...
這事幾乎每個動物都會有的基本傷口處理方式
不過未啥大家都說獸人是會嗜血的!!
錯誤阿!!!!這觀念ㄒ口ㄒ

----------


## tsume

血~~~血~~~~~(*樂*)(謎: 樂啥....)
血其實味道還不錯阿
舔過後會上癮的~~~(謎: 只有你吧...)
鹹鹹腥腥的, 真的很不賴^^
不過我不會在外面做這種事
免得別人說三道四的......

----------


## 狼王白牙

從小因為宗教的緣故從沒吃過什麼豬血糕、鴉血湯之類的

所以實際上也不知道血的味道如何摟  的確舔過自己的傷口，但味道嘛... 還好啦

畢竟當血流出生物體外的時候，表示可能有不好的事情發生了 (對方或是自己都有可能)

雖然是狼   但後天習得的慈悲心，還是不太喜歡看到血的   :Wink:

----------


## 光狼

流牙血(掉牙時)的血有的甜呢.....(雖然有嗅不到的微腥)

比起四肢傷口的血來說.........(較鹹的說...)
=================

看見紅血球帶著養份流出體外時,

總是想講一句:「血小板快點凝固!!」

----------


## 好喝的茶

呼，我是不會故意去舔血啦。
我過得血的味道只是不過不失而已。

流血的時候，我總是把傷口放平，
一直地等，等到血液凝固為止。

出奇地覺得很好玩……(死)

----------


## 月銀白狼

我因為體質關西
常常被蚊子叮
就常常去抓
又常常抓破皮
就流血
節痂時又常常去摳(手賤)
所以還是常常流血
結論:
凡是流血  舔的到或場和容許的話就舔

----------


## 極冰青狼

我看到血嘛~~當然是.....頭暈了  :onion_20:  (炸))
我是沒有舔過血啦!!不過我大致知道血的味道~~我聞到會想吐  :onion_64:  
不過我常常流血~~因為一直摳摳摳摳所以就流血了......而且
我也很喜歡去故意摳結疤(被打
因為我實在是覺得很好玩XDD

----------


## 閻武狼

說到血，嗯~!不錯!
而且，看到鮮血我會很興奮，有一種莫名奇妙的狂暴  :wuffer_bloody:  
有嗜血的欲望(想撕裂身旁會動的事物)
?某:你是變態還是...

----------


## Owla

說到血啊.......

大概在1~2年前(確切的時間敝獸忘了@@)

右手小指的關節上長出了類似水泡的東西

起出敝獸不以為意....

然而約一個月前發生的事...

深植吾心......

為了回覆這篇而創作的小說

看看吧~XD

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=25786

----------


## 鵺影

只有吃過鴨血(常和黑輪煮在一起的東西)和嘴巴破掉流出來的血...XD

鴨血做適當處理還滿好吃的(比如燒烤)，
而豬血湯我就不是很喜歡喝，
比較之人血就更難吃了...

(咦？ 什麼時候變成美食主題了...XD

----------


## 翔2596

見血......

哇ㄚ阿阿阿!!!!!!我流血啦~~~~~~~~~~~~

趕快舔~~~~~~~~~~~~

衛生紙包起來~~~~

乎~~~沒流了！

再繼續舔~~~~~~

----------


## tsuki.白

話說我從很小的時候就對血沒什麽特別反應了=..=

我對舔血也沒感覺..(雖然有小小舔過但嘗不出味道@@
不過我會擠兩下傷口...看更多的血流出來(你變態

最平凡的方法就是拿紙巾擦兩下就不去管傷口

就是有點司空見慣的感覺""

----------


## 極地尋找

我對血好像沒什麼反應的說-3-...(可能是因為在玩的時間常常都不小心撞流血...
如果是嗜血的話......."水魚"血算不算  :Neutral:  ..(我媽常常把"水魚"血倒在米一起煮..

......(味道怪怪的...  :onion_20:  )

----------


## 鴻虎

血喔 這還好吧
如果嘴唇還是手有流血的話 
正常來說我會去舔掉吧...在舔的到的範圍內
不過其他部位的話就.....
之前曾經自己常在用嘴唇上的硬皮?(不會解釋 看的懂就好)
有時候太大力結果血狂流.....習慣性的直接吸.......

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

小時候常常流鼻血

對血已經見怪不怪

小時候喝到的血也夠多了...(以前還曾經被嗆到)

有小割傷的話自己會去擠傷口

變成一個血珠....

然後讓它慢慢乾

乾掉摳掉在擠一次....

直到忘記才會好...

----------


## 信犬

如果我當時沒有發現傷口流了很多血，基本上我是不會有感覺的（反應遲鈍），
但我發現自己身上有小擦傷（沒流很多血），就會感受到皮肉的痛苦（跪）。
總結：看到了血才有反應。
遇到小小的擦傷，我都會先把外面的血先擠一些出來，變成小血珠，等它乾，就沒事了。
遇到比較大的傷口（血流很多），我還是會請人來幫忙我，因為我超怕看到血，小時候曾經看到我的手流了很多血而昏倒OTZ，不過昏倒的感覺好奇妙阿～眼前白茫茫的，聽耳邊嗡嗡聲，好特別～（離題）

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

恩....如果量非常少的話我會不理他等到自然乾(茶)

量較多的話會拿衛生紙擦一下直到血不在流出為止

小巴會受傷最嚴重也只有上面這2種情形，因此對流血的反應已經習以為常了

基本上看到血不會有想吸的衝動(炸)

----------


## dicksonhei

我嘛...不會特地去舔傷口的血  只是流牙血或是流鼻血時會吸到一些
沒有各位所說的味道好XD   也不會說厭惡啦~




只是前陣子學校辦捐血時我邊捐邊狂笑XDDDDDD最後還暈倒了|||orz

----------


## 孤狼‧月牙

有ㄧ次下課
我班上的同學不知道位啥突然流血(我跟那同學的關西還錯)
就被我我看到他用驚恐?的表情看著傷口(傷口在手臂上,好像有點大)
些就ㄧ直流一直流.....(沒有很大啦)
結果阿....
我走過去....
看看他的傷口.....
就直接舔乾淨了!!!!
我玩全不知道當時是在想啥
也不知道位啥會這樣
我只知道我打他的血都舔乾淨
然後摸摸他的頭
跟他說沒事
叫他趕快去保健室

我那時候一定是瘋了.....
他得表情非常的複雜.....(印象中...)

----------


## 月．狼

回想起我有一次去遊水．．．．．

看到水上滑梯就很興奮的跑了過去．．．．．．

怎料摔倒了．．．．

但以上不是重點（丟

重點是摔到的落點是鐵製物（半圓形，邊緣不算太鋒利

在重力（１５０磅）（天音：這是體重吧）

加速度的威力下．．．．．

傷口深得可見骨囧

但那時看到血反而沒反應，倒是痛令俺哭得很厲害囧

而之後不敢縫針，導致現在膝蓋上有個不好看的傷痕囧

以上．．．．．．好像離題了？

----------


## 黑月影狼

血的味道還不錯說 挺喜歡舔血的
鹹鹹的帶有一點點的甜和血腥味
不過如果叫我一口氣喝一大杯的話我會考慮看看@@"

----------


## Ghostalker

小規模的血會去舔，但是純粹爲了止血而已

毫不嗜血，認爲不論自己還是別人，能不流血最好。

（比起嗜血，我更嗜一個完整的生命，身體和靈魂都完好...然後成爲朋友，這不是很好麽~^^）

----------


## 布雷克

一點點血是還好,我都舔掉它,味道很好

血從頭上流下來的時候我沒感覺,只是覺得有東西流下來

只是被K到很痛,那時是國小我還是呆呆的不太會思考

血我看多了,我的枕頭上殘留的血跡洗不掉了

據說血跡要用有酵素的東西才能清乾淨,且不能用熱水

----------


## T-Bone

關於血喔.........

輸血
以前有定期捐血的習慣,某日公館捐血車上已經捐完血準備拔針.
一陣抽出的快感後"先生你要壓好喔,要壓三分鐘"護士小姐輕切的說
我看一下棉花想說應該只是小傷口,沒什麼大不了.輕輕掀開偷看一下
結果一道細細的血劍從我站的位置飛濺到我面對的車窗上........

其他捐血人叫了一聲,護士小姐也尖叫了一聲= =
我覺得自己好蠢喔,其實捐血用的針是很粗的...

車禍
某日早上,在萬華騎機車被汽車追撞.人從車道滑到人行道邊,
昏迷多久不知道,張開眼睛有警察站在旁邊說話,他講什麼我聽不懂.

我還是躺著,用很詭異模糊的角度看著週遭,看到我被撞壞的安全帽
瞪著地上的血漬,其實不是很害怕.只有想"糟糕!請假會被扣全勤獎金"

慢慢的移動雙手,開始緩慢疼痛的摸索.只有口鼻有大量流血,手腳沒外傷
有人說血是鹹的,其實我是覺得有點甜甜的.也不知道盯著血漬多久又昏迷了

接下來畫面轉到急診室,我坐著盯著血跡斑斑的胸口跟雙手.痛的很想罵髒話
覺得身體又痛又髒又臭又不能動,好討厭的感覺喔....血聞起來真難聞.腥臭

手腳只有瘀傷,下巴有點小骨折,都是皮肉傷.牙齒斷了笑起來很弱智=A=

車禍中沒有出現往事回憶的畫面,也沒有隧道的另一端有往生親人呼喚.
血不鹹而且味道真不好聞呢~

真失望= = 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

目前的我對血腥的畫面都是免疫的...沒啥特別感覺

----------


## 幻月朧

基本上小獸還蠻喜歡血的

不過不敢直接去舔

除非是嘴巴上的傷口

因為我覺得口水好髒呀 ！！

----------


## J.C.

我對血沒有什麼感覺 也不會想舔想喝
如果男性們也有每個月連續將近一周的身體大出血 
還得每天觀照出血情況幾次 洗澡上廁所都得看到它
我想對血感興趣的人應該會少了一半吧

流血並不好玩 請大家還是要注意健康跟醫護  :眨眼:

----------


## 照

哈哈哈哈 XD
看到樓上JC大的發言
我只能說....

*說得太妙啦  哈哈阿*XDXD

JC大說得沒錯 大姨媽來還會弄得你不舒服
而且...還很臭...

然而我對血的反應嗎..
其實也OK
不過在畫血的時候我覺得很好玩
畫得過程感覺不怎樣 
不過畫完後看看全部感覺就很好

不過看到真的血
我心裡只想著   『血耶...』就這樣而已

而且我之前住在鄉下地區 
有時會看到動物的屍體 
血都賤出來...
所以看到血只有讓我都點心痛痛的感覺而已...(不管是身理還是心裡

----------


## TYPHOON

血就是...
舔起來有點鹹鹹的
聞起來有點鐵銹味
有的獸友說很想喝喝看
讓我想到
非洲有些部落很省水，好像常喝畜血
一碗一碗喝
豪邁!
我離題了...
總之
我常看到血
因為我沒事就會把身上的結痂或痘痘摳到流血
拿衣服擦或隨便舔舔就算了
(不是因為喜歡血的味到，只是直覺要弄乾淨)
後來聽廣播說
嘴巴細菌很多
我想還是不要隨便舔傷口好了
直接用手抹乾說不定還比較乾淨
總之沒有甚麼特別的感覺

----------


## a70701111

在下會先訝異一下子，在拿出可以止血的東西出來。
如果是大傷口，當然就是請人幫忙，或者自己想辦法拉。
要受傷不容易，相對的，要刻意受傷也很容易。
不過，在下還是會愛惜自己身體的。

----------


## 阿翔

其實翔也是很喜歡血喔!*（狼的本性？）*
由於翔很喜歡血，
所以翔早就知道是什麼味道了。
用人類的角度：
噁！
看到也想吐！  :wuffer_pissed:  
用狼的角度：
A~WOO~~~~
好東西！  :wuffer_laugh:  
翔小時候貪玩*（約5歲吧）*，
自己一個在家時開了冰箱看看有什麼吃，
誰知冰箱裡有一大堆生肉，
翔當時不知道那是什麼，
就抓了一塊吃掉了。
不知道是否那塊生肉的原故，
從那天起就有想吃生肉的渴望了。 :wuffer_bloody:  
不過翔倒是沒有舔過自己的傷口拉！
也許是因為傷口太小沒快感？  :wuffer_devil:  
所以，
翔對血的第一個反應就是：
A~WOO~~~~
碰到好東西了~
然後如果傷口比較大的話就舔*（沒試過大傷口喔）*，
不過在菜市場的豬肉店前真難忍喔...  :wuffer_pissed:  
因為很想吃...
以前看到豬腦，
翔一定會大叫「o阿o阿o阿o阿好噁心！」
不過現在，
翔想叫的是「嗚嗚嗚嗚好想吃喔…」


P.S.以上故事100%真實。

----------


## 月下小冰狼

我是經常看到血的（鼻血）
如果從胳膊流的話一定要嘗一嘗
味道肯定不錯

----------


## 銀嶽 影瞳

嗯...好像沒有想像中難吃嘛(開心的舐)........ 
小獸看到版大的小字
就貼出來了
話說小獸小時候常常流鼻血(是體質問題啦!
小獸的反應通常是
發呆3秒
然後
天哪
小獸就不行了
因為是自己的血...
如果是別人的話...?

----------


## 風邪狼

風邪看到自己的血....(搖尾
會有想去舔的衝動......(伸~
可是怕感染傷口
風邪都會盡量克制(盡量!?

-------------以下實例---------------

在下在做紙雕
做到一半時......

風：「這裡該怎麼做阿......」(把美工刀跨在自己手臂上)

友：「美工刀借我一下」(伸手搶)

風：「阿......」(手流血中)

這時候血滴下來在下就...........(嘎!)

友：「你在幹麻啊........」

風：「痾........我.....」

友：「...............」



那天起我正式發現自己有嗜血性...........

----------


## lan

我的傷口出血時我都用吸的..

吸一吸就沒事了..不過血的味

道.有點鹹鹹的...不過我覺得

那種味道我不太喜歡..  :Confused:

----------


## STAEDTLER

S以前差點被摩托車K到過(正面)
還好反應夠快有閃過(前滾翻)

從地上爬起來後過了幾分鐘被同行的友人說：XXX，你的右手整隻都是血欸...
後來才發現是被旁邊的碎玻璃劃到，血就這樣一直在滴....(從差點被撞的地方滴到旁邊...十幾公尺吧 囧)

看來是自己太遲頓了= =
這樣受傷還沒感覺....

當天晚上洗澡時忘記手上有整片的割傷....
[快樂的開熱水準備洗澡]
啊啊啊啊啊啊~!!!!!!!!!!!!!![從浴室中傳出S的叫聲]
接下來就是整隻手痛到麻掉+血水往排水口中流走...
反正不過就是些番茄醬啊!

不過以前手指被割傷確實會去把血吸乾淨再用藥品消毒+包紮
味道其實不差呢XD (鐵的味道+鹹鹹的)

所以S也是嗜血型?

----------


## 獠也

(流血 ...)
( 吸..... )
血大好阿!!!
血是好物阿!!!
不過我不想流血~

----------


## 伊格萊姆

看到血的話
這個嘛~~我的第一個反應就是
媽壓~衛生紙死哪去啦!!
不過這是指小傷啦!
大傷大概就是
醫院醫院 我要醫院~!!!!(白痴

----------


## 拉魯

血的反應 (聞聞)
應該是不會有什麼特別的反應說
看倒是不會興奮拉 也不會覺得厭惡
不過 傷口只要有些大
小犬大概就聞的到血的味道
畢竟血的味道是很重的
可以發現這裡有生物受傷過 或者打鬥過
小犬今年8月6號就雷殘了
就左膝蓋受傷 那時候血的味道就很重的說 
即使不想聞到也很難呢 但是到現在都還沒完全復原呢
所以 聞到血的問到 小犬的反應市有生物受傷了 (但對食物例外的說)

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

一個月大失血一次真的是很麻煩的事情(認真)
不過我對那個並沒有什麼反應，只是覺得很正常啦

但是如果是手指受傷的話
我會習慣習慣把他申近嘴巴裡(目的只是為了止血)
可是有一天突然想到就用舌尖舔了一下
其實味道還不錯嘛
之後受傷就會小小的吸一下

不過我不會故意弄傷自己(廢話！會痛耶)
也不會去吸別人的血(那個畫面感覺怪怪的說= =)

結論是：我會喝自己的血耶(樂^^)

----------


## 妖狐玄玉

最腥的是鼻血，很不錯
可是我很少流鼻血．．．．．．．
手被猫抓了就不其然地舔下去了．．．．．．．．＝　＝

----------


## 銀狼洛斯

儂對血的感覺是普通
但如果流血會喝的

是儂的話大概不必去保健室
但如果怕被細菌感染還是得去.............

----------


## DickFolaer

血喔...我不一定耶，有時候覺得冷冷的沒什麼感覺...
有時候卻很害怕...(真搞不懂自己)

----------


## 空

.

----------


## kurosou99c

看到別人傷口或別人流血會已雞皮疙瘩耶
但自己不會...反而高興耶

傷口很棒呢...超愛畫的...
(你是變態阿...被我的朋友說超M的...)

----------


## 影佐．限

這已經不是狼人而是吸血鬼了(炸)

小割到的話限也會去玩傷口呢......EX把血擠出來(還不讓它自己止血硬要去擠咧)
然後玩夠了就放在嘴裡含著(含不了EX爪腕就用舔的)等它停住.......









............

我真無聊啊(驚)!

----------


## koweki

血的話 

就只是有鐵銹味的紅色液體

之前手指受傷時有吸過

不怎麼喜歡那個味道

----------


## 曲奇

這個嘛...
因為小時候經常也會"流鼻血" , (雖然現在也是 .)
所以也不會怕血的唷~

味道嘛...
"流鼻血"時 , 都會全部(差不多)吞回去吧 ....
老實說其實還不錯的..甜甜的= =

以前去魚市場會很怕見到很多血的場面 .
現在開始習慣了 .

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

自己的傷口：直接用手加壓止血，
半晌才想起來該用乾淨敷料，但是爪上早已沾了許多痕跡。
雖說不太會喊痛，但還不會大膽到舔傷口就是了。

生物課實驗：我大概是班上少數敢徒手拿實驗用豬心的～
同學嚇得要我趕快戴手套。
哎呀呀，日後在廚房還要和內臟相見，何必怕成這樣？（被打）

----------


## 弦狼IRON

敝狼我啊，如果只是小小的割傷，血吸著吸著就好了。
大的傷口，還是把血吸掉，不過不一樣的是，吸到後來會有人來阻止，理由是很可怕。

一直不能會意，明明就是自己的血還怕成那樣，很好喝的說，人類真是奇怪的生物。

----------


## 犬神

哈哈 看來各獸們都有偏於天性的傾向
在下我用生物所學來想這件事吧  受傷的時候 除了會流血之外 還有一些組織液會伴著一起流出來，所以各位獸在"嚐"自己的血的時候 也吃了一些組織液喔><
血液裡面除了大家都知道的血球三兄弟外 還有別的東西 像是礦物質(Fe) 二氧化碳 氧氣....
所以會有點腥味(主要是鐵  所以我認為吸血鬼是嚴重缺鐵質的病XD) (好像嚴重偏題= = 抱歉)


自己由於看了某部影集  所以不論是自己的或是看到別人的血 就會想到劇情裡用來辨別犯人的DNA 或是死者身前受到的傷導致的血跡噴濺方向...等  因此流鼻血的時候會去做實驗
= = (身高不同所滴下的重力滴也不同)


不知大家看到我所做的反應是甚麼XD

----------


## 義

我覺得好腥XDˇ(?
不怎麼喜歡ˇ而且也很少受傷所以比較難嚐到XD"
不過第一反應還是會去舔傷口啦，腥腥的習慣就好XD(??

----------


## 小雪

雪本身對血的味道還OK的

自己吃過

也覺得甜甜鹹鹹的

曾經上癮 還用美工刀自殘喝(驚)

沒有啦 其實那是很憂鬱時才這麼做的

那應該是我喝過最多血的一次

記得割破時我還用吸的來喝

且割了8條 都是要縫的深度

喝到頭暈暈被我媽發現送到醫院

說過度失血

還在手上留下了永遠的疤痕

題外話了

不過雖然好喝 

但是像我喝這麼多的話

晚上可是會反胃的喔

謎:危險獸勿 請勿靠近

----------


## 沃飛爾

哈哈！
是以前在做東西時，我竟然犯了用刀子的嚴重錯誤
刀口向內削 ：也就是刀子對著自己削！
然後就削到自己的手指關節（直接削過，進去然後出來的那種，看得到白白的關節，還切到神經、搞得手指兩三天沒感覺 （－"－）

第一次看到自己流了那麼多的血....感覺就是很恐怖 腳都麻了
削到手指關節的靜脈，流了整整兩張衛生紙這麼多的血

（還擠得出汁的那種＝ ＝ ）

.....感覺還是超恐怖的

那次之後我就對血產生了輕微的 懼血症（就是看到血會昏倒啦！）

和鋼手一樣....＝"＝

害的我高中時看到捐血車會自動進入攻擊狀態... －"－ 
為了克服恐懼，高三時第一次踏上捐血車，第一次捐血時看到血袋還差點動用到意志力來撐住
（嘴巴笑笑說沒事但其實眼神開始上飄了＝ ＝ ）

不過那次之後我就不再那麼怕血了

----------


## 月光牙狼

恩..小狼我看到血的會感到一股懼怕感
可是我卻喜歡把自己手指末端咬破之後再把血擠出來(你是變態阿= =

曾經發生過這樣的情形

    同學:你的手怎麼回是阿!!(我那時滿手都是血.然後用染血的手在抄筆記)
我:流血
同學:你到底是哪裡流血阿= =?
我:這裡(我的右手指著我的左手無名指末端)
同學:你是怎麼弄到怎隻手都是血阿= =?
我:很簡單阿...像這樣...(用右手一直推左手無名指)
同學:好了不要在弄了...越流越多耶....你沒事吧= =?
我:我很好ㄚ
同學:趕快去洗手.這樣很噁心= =
我:不要...我覺得這樣感覺還不錯
同學:你是變態阿...我都不知道你有這種嗜好.被別人發現我可不管
我:不會...只要藏好就好...
同學:....
那時候大概國3.那個同學算我的損友.那時候大概上午第2節.我藏到放學都沒發現=W=

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

原來這麼多大大都"嗜血"呀!  :狐狸冷汗:  
me看到血則是沒事的樣子拿著衛生紙捂著傷口等它結痂
me很討厭血的味道
所以me是不吃雞血糕和豬血湯的
吃了會想吐

----------


## 羽翔

如果有流血的話...
我會直接把它舔一舔就好了
有時候會去稍微吸一下

----------


## frenziedwolf

這個嘛 有傷口的話
舔舐傷口應該可以算是獸天性了吧
而且狼的口水還可以防止細菌孳生(之前看動物節目知道的)
加快傷口癒合

血不要太多其實不會有什麼反應
太多的話就..(暈.

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

冰狼對血的反應嗎?

如果今天冰狼受傷流血了...

冰狼會出現以下反應

發呆0.5~4秒
然後靠近傷口觀察
接著輕輕的舔乾淨

味道嗎?
嗯....
鐵的味道

冰狼對味道沒有特別的感覺
除了獵食 或精神不佳時
會提升精神力.

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

小時後個性好動

動不動就是受傷流血

小傷口感覺沒什麼

直到我騎機車在雨天摔車

我整個背部擦傷 手腳擦傷

勉強騎回家

衣服脫掉

整個背部都是血

那次我就嚇到了

原來ㄧ大片的血跡是這麼的恐怖

所以 大家要好好愛護自己的身體^^

----------


## Mu Alter

對血還沒有太大反應了~
頭顱中的東西也看過了

第一次捐血時，望著膠管由米白色變成紅色，
紅色的液體裝入一支支試管，
血包慢慢的漲大，
真是有一種莫名是奇妙的感覺呢~

很想在捐血時跟護士說
「留一支試管的血給我可以嗎？」(大誤

----------


## 狩月

對血的反應嗎...很普通吧
就...看到血

心裡想:我什麼時候流血了

嘴巴舔得到的話就去舔

然後等到看不到有血流出來的時候再繼續做自己的事

----------


## 上官犬良

如果一個人一星期要分屍大概20隻不等的新鮮老鼠或小雞的話
那大概對血想有感覺也沒有了
很膩

----------


## 咩

要看是什麼傷口吧，

如果是小傷口的話，應該不會有太大的反應，會把血擠出來，

不知到哪裡學來的，可能是怕傷口中會留有細菌之類的吧，

所以就把它擠出來，但不會吸它。但如果是大傷口，可能會比較

緊張，也會有點哭笑不得，怎麼會把自己搞成這樣，之類的想法，

然後想辦法把它處理好，就繼續做原本的事了(如果可以的話)。

----------


## 耳雨杏x源

看到血的第一個反應
「我哪裡受傷了
然後就不管他，放著給他繼續流-.-
心裡的os都是:我的HP才沒那麼少勒。

到是旁人看了會有點小緊張。

因為很討厭傷疤的緣故，
沒有受過會血流不只or噴血的傷(除了鼻血......
頂多破皮或小擦傷。
通常都等他乾了再把其他沾到的部份洗乾淨。

沒有想過要吸血，
怕吃進太多細菌(?!)

通常擦傷之類的傷口附近，
都會很髒......
沾到地板上的一些泥土或石頭削之類的。

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

可是阿沃每次看到血就想把它喝掉耶...(!?)

例如..

某日   割到手指= =
沃:阿!痛...    (警慌)

    幾秒後
媽:你在*嘛阿!!!!!!!!!!!!!
沃:沒有阿(吸吮手指)，只是我的手指很香(???)
媽:  (暈)

----------


## 藍焰

一點點沒關西，舔一舔就好了，也可以放著不管啦！不過我還滿喜歡血的味道
但太多的話可能會直接昏倒，曾經腳被刮到流了大量的血，還暈倒，只是不知道是因為看到如此多的血，還是因為流太多而貧血
不過當初刮到腳我過了幾秒才反應過來，我只覺得腳黏黏的，還傻傻的跟我媽說

----------


## 寒燒

> 文章內容過少不充實
> 請以右上角的「編輯」功能增加內文
> 
> 版務總管 阿翔


小弟看到血的第一反應就是───拿衛生紙把它擦掉！

----------


## 路過的狗

看到自己流血嗎?

就會想要舔掉

呵呵~

這樣算嗜血嗎XD

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

血是好喝的自產飲料

甜甜的味道我很喜歡

不過也只有喝過自己的

我還沒大膽到喝其他人類的血

萬一他們有病怎麼辦

喝下去我會不會也中....
(想太多)
(是嗎......)

----------


## Suntusk

血嘛

說真的

前陣子在進攻奧杜亞的時候

敵方幾乎都是鋼鐵矮人,鋼鐵維酷人,鋼鐵巨人

打碎了也不會看到血的

就連最後的古神尤格薩輪流的黑血都會晶化成薩鋼了

可以說是好一陣子沒見過血

一直到後來幫十字軍捕捉競技場要用的野獸時才難得看到活生生的生物流下來的血

老實說啦

好像也沒什麼特別的感覺....

----------


## 嵐霖

呵呵~
對血的反應..
如果是本獸的血..
我會去吸...
但是看到是別人的血..
我會有種僵硬的感覺@@
感覺不好受=A=

----------


## 龍o瞳

本獸有次上美勞課時也是被美工刀劃到,好像有2cm長吧!
深度好像才0.5cm  (謎:太清楚了吧?) (廷:本獸可是看了快10分鐘才測出來的)
我就把劃到的地方朝下,慢慢看著血滴下.覺得這是世上最美的圖畫了~  (謎:最近嗜血的趨勢越來越嚴重喔)

過了差不多快20分鐘...

老師看到我都沒動.好像在發呆,就走過來看我.我那時聚精會神的看著我的血,沒注意到老師,最後我是被老師打一下頭才發現班上每個同學都在看我包含老師(廢話),就這樣我被老師叫到保建室了XDDD

----------


## arthur90841

我也算嗜血的吧
我常常會把手弄傷
每次有流血都不自主的去吸
吸到血不流出來為止

----------


## 狼の寂

寂喜歡喝自己的獸血  @@      但不太喜歡其它東西的血，或許寂只喜歡人血!?

----------


## qaz881115

痾...   我也是嗜血= =   看到自己流血  如果不是在很髒或著是吸不到的地方流血  我會把傷口的血吸到不流為止

還有  我看到其他獸and人  受傷  我會有股衝動想咬 -.-    怪怪的癖好...

----------


## 晝

對血沒啥感覺
但是有一次上理化課時我跟老師要了石蕊試紙(紅藍各一張)
然後跟同學借了把剪刀(當然是沒生鏽的)
用它在自己的手上剪破一個洞
再用石蕊試紙去測試酸鹼性XD

----------


## 小藍龍

我會把血擠出來
擠到白紙上
不流了以後
就把那張白紙放在一個資料夾裡
永久保存~XD

----------


## 陸合巡

血啊....自己流血不多時不會有什麼感覺，大量的時候就會恐慌了..

再流更多也不用做什麼反應了，因為昏過去了..

看到別人流血的時候也會慌起來就是...總之不喜歡大量的血出現在眼前..(只是寫小說常用到大量紅色顏料..

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼是會稍微舔一下，或者讓血流出再按到書本或衛生紙上。

本狼看到大量的血還是會有點怕，不過想到未來獵食見血不可避免，就不怕了。


會讓友獸覺得驚世駭俗：

    本狼之前喜歡咬傷口 :wuffer_bloody: ，最嚴重曾經將左腳跟的皮全部咬掉 :狐狸嚇到: ，幸好後來有長回來，本狼再也不敢咬了！！！ :狐狸天使:

----------

